# balance bike for kids



## ginajeeps (27 Apr 2022)

Hi, I'm looking for a balance bike for my son. Is there one that comes recommended?


----------



## Once a Wheeler (27 Apr 2022)

In my opinion, none are to be recommended.
I prefer this.


----------



## bikingdad90 (27 Apr 2022)

Something wooden that looks stylish and is pretty light. There is good chance you may end up carrying it while he/she musters up the enthusiasm to get on and waddle. Our kids picked it up around 3 1/2 - 4.


----------



## Rusty Nails (27 Apr 2022)

They vary in price a lot but they are all pretty similar and will soon be grown out of so don't bother looking for the best.

My granddaughter loves the wooden one I bought from a charity shop for £5 and zips everywhere on it.


----------



## ginajeeps (28 Apr 2022)

bikingdad90 said:


> Something wooden that looks stylish and is pretty light. There is good chance you may end up carrying it while he/she musters up the enthusiasm to get on and waddle. Our kids picked it up around 3 1/2 - 4.



Oh yes, the weight is important. I will have a look at that. thanks!


----------



## ginajeeps (28 Apr 2022)

Rusty Nails said:


> They vary in price a lot but they are all pretty similar and will soon be grown out of so don't bother looking for the best.
> 
> My granddaughter loves the wooden one I bought from a charity shop for £5 and zips everywhere on it.



Is the wooded one okay in the rain??


----------



## jammax (28 Apr 2022)

How old is your son?


----------



## Rusty Nails (28 Apr 2022)

ginajeeps said:


> Is the wooded one okay in the rain??



No problems with exposure occasionally to rain, but I wouldn't soak it overnight in a bath.


----------



## Andy_R (2 May 2022)

The important thing about balance bikes is to not force the kiddies to use them. Let them find them at their own pace and play with them.


----------



## BurningLegs (7 May 2022)

Once a Wheeler said:


> In my opinion, none are to be recommended.
> I prefer this.


You’ve linked to a balance bike?!!



Andy_R said:


> The important thing about balance bikes is to not force the kiddies to use them. Let them find them at their own pace and play with them.


Exactly. My kids initially played by spinning the wheels and ringing the bell before going anywhere near the saddle. 

Weight is super important. When you weigh 10-15KG then a 1KG difference is a significant difference in weight to be lifting off the ground!

We went for a Strider 12 to begin with - aluminium so nice and light. Then we moved upto the Strider 14 which has removable pedals for the progression to pedals (in our case at the age of four).


----------



## jammax (11 May 2022)

It depends on the inner leg measurements but the standard size balance bike has a 12 inch wheel which normally covers you boy from 2 to 4 years old


----------



## Andy in Germany (19 May 2022)

ginajeeps said:


> Is the wooded one okay in the rain??



Our kids used a wooden one in all weathers for over a decade in total; it was fine, although some of the holes were getting slightly worn.


----------



## straas (20 May 2022)

We got ours the vitus nippy, think it was £35. He loves it.


----------



## T4tomo (20 May 2022)

Once a Wheeler said:


> In my opinion, none are to be recommended.
> I prefer this.


are you Ok - that is a balance bike you've recommended?

to the OP, Something cheap light and second hand from someone who has progressed onto pedals


----------



## Once a Wheeler (20 May 2022)

T4tomo said:


> are you Ok - that is a balance bike you've recommended?
> 
> to the OP, Something cheap light and second hand from someone who has progressed onto pedals


Thanks T4tomo, I realize my error. In our household, what I now know are balance bikes are known as draisiennes after the inventor Karl von Drais. To be called a draisienne it would seem that the French took up his idea much more enthusiastically than his native Germans. _Plus ça change!_

I took the term 'balance bike' to be a bike that does the balancing for you, in other words, one of those ghastly contraptions with stabilizer wheels that prevent children from learning to do what, with a draisienne, comes naturally.

Thanks for the chance to clarify.


----------

